# Transferring Programs



## Fleaser (Apr 19, 2006)

How absurd to have a program on Living Room Tivo- want to transfer it to Family Room Tivo- but have to go to Den to use computer to make this transfer happen??? Why on earth would they deliberately remove that ability from the individual machines?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You can do it on any device that has a browser as well. Like a smartphone or tablet.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Why do you have to do that? I have a living rm Tivo and a bdrm Tivo. I transfer, or stream, between them all the time. I'm no expert. All I have is a home network and it works great.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fleaser said:


> How absurd to have a program on Living Room Tivo- want to transfer it to Family Room Tivo- but have to go to Den to use computer to make this transfer happen??? Why on earth would they deliberately remove that ability from the individual machines?


For me, it's equally bad on another vector. I'm doing a mass transfer right now and I've found TiVo Online to be wonky: if I mark multiple shows at a time (e.g. 10 or 15) to be transferred, only 5+ actually might make it to the To-Do list, some of them may be on the list twice, and when I try to fix the errors, I've had the transfer button grayed-out. In the end, I've found it less frustrating to go to the receiving TiVo box in the other end of the house and pull the shows using the box (I'm on TE3, and so it's still possible).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Why do you have to do that? I have a living rm Tivo and a bdrm Tivo. I transfer, or stream, between them all the time. I'm no expert. All I have is a home network and it works great.


It's a TE4 thing. I use Online daily for one to three programs and, except for the duplicates, it works fine. Transfer one program and it's 99% chance you will get two. Also, I never logout of Online.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Why do you have to do that? I have a living rm Tivo and a bdrm Tivo. I transfer, or stream, between them all the time. I'm no expert. All I have is a home network and it works great.


Pretty sure TiVo was thinking that you don't need to copy that much since you can just view. I occasionally move something to another TiVo because one is more active than the other and I may want to keep something long term without clutter.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

TiVo needs to fix this. I have Premiere box that is only connected to the internet for updates that I use as a backup for my season passes. Transfer shows from my Roamio to Premiere to free up space for other shows and movies. It was easier to set up transfer to move about 4 or 5 shows on the Premiere without using TiVo Online which screws up the transfer with duplicates.


----------

